
Opportunity versus Outcomes - dylanjermiah
http://www.creators.com/opinion/thomas-sowell/opportunity-versus-outcomes.html
======
dylanjermiah
Vital discussion which needs to be had, especially with the recent events and
announcements from many tech companies.

